# Looking for 1 or 2 to fill a trip to VENICE LA



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Had 2 back out at last minute. Already have the room. I am Hard core fisherman. 26 foot cc, 2 raymarines, Epirb, Radio, Radar. All the tackle. I am a fort Worth fireman and we have a blast and fish hard


Date leave Fort Worth @ around 4 am on Sunday July 12 and return late Friday 17

Cost around 700-900 (depending on how many go) apiece for everything food, gas, lodging, bait. Fish Mon-thursday. Maybe 2 overnighters to MARS URSA or whatever the weather allows. I fish for TUNA GROUPER MAHI SNAPPER AJ. Dont troll alot. 

You have to buy a LA license

No smokers

I dont want anyone that worries about a buck. If your interested PM me and we can talk.

BOBBY TUCKER


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Trips full as of now. thanks for the replies


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope was not due to my call . Called you last week


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

No it was not Anthony. I got your message. Thanks for the help. by the way I bought another ugly stik 130 pound rod to get me by.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking again 


sheesh this is a tuf trip to get going


changed leave and return time

leave my house at midnight friday 10th and return by weds evening.

shooting for 2 overnighters. or 1 overnighter and 2 day trips. 

cost should be close to 700. I have 3 right now would like 1 or 2 more.

I would entertain the idea of you meeting us in Venice we have a room already.


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Cobia,

Did your trip ever make? I have been waiting for the blue water to move in closer to make a trip down there. I am off Wed-Sat one week and then Wed-Sun the next. If you could make a trip during those times, I would be up for it. I am been on 3 overnighters out of Venice and have all my own gear. Live in Denton, just North of Dallas. [email protected] is my email

Joe


----------



## fastattack20 (Jul 30, 2008)

you sound like you have fun trips i am a houston fireman that has 40 yrs exp in the gulf i have a c.g. licsense but havent used it in a while but if you ever come to galveston freeport call me at 281-990-4319 take care


----------

